# New fish, 1st pics



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Traded my yabby in today and decided to get myself some archer fish. I also got two young firemouths and two butterfly fish. They are all in my sanchezi tank, the sanchezi having been moved into the now vacant yabby setup








They'd only been in the new setup when i took these pics, and they already look like they are comfortable.









I even got a yawn shot :laugh:

Let me know what you guys think


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

More


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

dont archer fish like a more brackish water ?

i like the one picture were the fire mouth looks like its flareing


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

are archers brackish

and they look great 
nice gob pic


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Last few for now.









One of the firemouths loves flareing at his reflection :laugh:


----------



## Umbilical Syllables (Dec 16, 2004)

Man, archerfish are some dope fish. Congrats on the pickup.
I'mm looking forward to some spray shots from the archers


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

how big of a tank is that...yet again another sweet set up...this is my favorite one of ur tanks


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

From what I've read, they move up estuary and out of the brackish water as they get older. The shop i got them from has had them in a regular setup for about a month. He lost a couple over the 1st few days, but the rest have been fine. I've been calling in every so often and they've always been very active. I thought i'd give them a go, as i've heard of other people growing them to quite large sizes in non brackish water. Fingers crossed


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

do i see a stingray


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> how big of a tank is that...yet again another sweet set up...this is my favorite one of ur tanks
> [snapback]980521[/snapback]​


The setup is a dinky 2ft, but i sold my house today and will be moving to somewhere where i can have a big setup for my rhom soon, then these will move into his old setup


















Dr. Green said:


> do i see a stingray
> [snapback]980523[/snapback]​


Cool aint he


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

is that tree trunk in the background a background or a actual tree...lol

wtf u have a sting ray too...nice didnt notice that till now...dont they get to big?

how big to the archer fish max out at


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> The setup is a dinky 2ft, *but i sold my house today and will be moving to somewhere where i can have a big setup for my rhom soon*, then these will move into his old setup


Good Stuff there Yorkie :nod:

those profile shots of the Archer are awesome. 
Rough ISO though right, like an 800 or so?
Still, some damn good shots. I never knew you had a Sting Ray.
Keeping Secrets are we?


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

ooooo Very nice!!!
Congrats and whats a yabby?


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> is that tree trunk in the background a background or a actual tree...lol
> 
> wtf u have a sting ray too...nice didnt notice that till now...dont they get to big?
> 
> ...


The tree is part of the moulded background Fizzly :nod: 
Not sure how long it takes archers to max out, but i'll have moved house by then and they'll hopefuly be in a bigger setup soon











Gordeez said:


> yorkshire said:
> 
> 
> > The setup is a dinky 2ft, *but i sold my house today and will be moving to somewhere where i can have a big setup for my rhom soon*, then these will move into his old setup
> ...


Had to shoot with a high ISO as i didnt want to freak them out by using flash so soon after they've moved house.
As for the ray, i'd not seen another like him, so had to get him :laugh:



Serygo said:


> ooooo Very nice!!!
> Congrats and whats a yabby?
> [snapback]980792[/snapback]​


 A yabby is my Australian blue crayfish. He's a big beast :laugh:


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Yorkie how much did that ray cost ya if ya dont mind me asking?, and how big does he get? oh and more importantly, did they have any left?


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

piranhasrule said:


> Yorkie how much did that ray cost ya if ya dont mind me asking?, and how big does he get? oh and more importantly, did they have any left?
> [snapback]980997[/snapback]​


He was a present so i aint got a clue how much they cost, sorry. He shouldnt get much bigger than he already is


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Looks like a phone calls due then to see if they have any left, and if i can afford one. I didnt think there were any rays that were smaller then about 45cm diameter?


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Just read the reply in another thread about how ya got them from another fs and not viscum, was the ray from the other store and was it burleys by any chance?


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

Nice pics!

Archers spend little time in fresh, they definately prefer brackish. I keep mine in brackish. That's probably why the dealer lost a few.

I think you have Taxotes Chatareus. Do you have 3 in there? Do they shoal at all? I have one Taxotes Jaculatrix and would love to get a couple more, but they dont' sell them around here (I got lucky with the one I have) I don't know if it would be worth it ordering some from away or not?


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> Had to shoot with a high ISO as i didnt want to freak them out by using flash so soon after they've moved house.
> As for the ray, i'd not seen another like him, so had to get him :laugh:











Yea, never seen a Ray like that, Def. a Keeper.
I see about the High ISO, I wouldve used the flash anyhow :laugh: 
Your shirt says ''ass of 8bloc''


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

intreresting combo of fishes. That ray is awesome! What are the dimensions of that tank?


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Nethius said:


> Nice pics!
> 
> Archers spend little time in fresh, they definately prefer brackish. I keep mine in brackish. That's probably why the dealer lost a few.
> 
> ...


They are shoaling well, even with just 3 of 'em. If they start shwing signs of needing brackish then i'll change their setup. At the mo they are so lively its untrue, even spitting when i feed them :laugh:



Gordeez said:


> yorkshire said:
> 
> 
> > Had to shoot with a high ISO as i didnt want to freak them out by using flash so soon after they've moved house.
> ...


It says Class of blow










traumatic said:


> intreresting combo of fishes. That ray is awesome! What are the dimensions of that tank?
> [snapback]981151[/snapback]​


Its inly 2 ft by 1 ft by 1 1/2 ft, but they'll be having the rhom setup soon :nod:


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Damn nice Yorkie, the archers look great. I'd double check on that stingray though man, I've wanted one myself and I've got it from really reliable people that the smallest disc size is about 12 inches so I'm not sure if that one will stay about the size he is for long...

Definately a trade up over that crayfish though, he was a nice lookin creature but this setup is great


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanks Twitch, i guess its all a big (or little)experiment








I've had the idea that if they do get the rhom tank, i'm gonna drain about a 3rd of the water out, lower the filters, but have the return water coming in from the top of the outcrop of rock on the right hand side of the setup. It should make a good waterfall,. Then i can have some twigs and plants hangin into the tank for the archers to spit at food on them








Should make some good photo oportunities :nod:

Just an idea i've had while drinkin stella... so prolly never get round to it :laugh:


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> Gordeez said:
> 
> 
> > yorkshire said:
> ...


I stand by my previous statement.

Man, if you werent so lazy while on Stella, thatd be a helluva idear there!
Also...Good like with your little experiment


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

After lookin at the pic again, i guess you are right
















I'll get round to doing the waterfall thing eventually. sold the house, but gotta sort all the paperwork and move 1st, before i can even think about it.
Also got to get the big tank for the rhom sorted


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

And give away the sanchezi to someone who lives very close right?









also was the ray from burleys?


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

piranhasrule said:


> And give away the sanchezi to someone who lives very close right?:rasp:
> 
> also was the ray from burleys?
> [snapback]982040[/snapback]​


I promise to give you first refusal of the sanchezi, if/when i get rid of him








As for the ray,the gf's brother braught him over from Sheffield. not sure where he got it from


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

cheers









my last (and first) visit to burleys they had some rays that were about £50. Now im seriously contemplating getting a ray instead of a p


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> After lookin at the pic again, i guess you are right
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Still pretty sober, so i can still kinda see...









I might be moving out my...parents house, cause My mother doesnt want to leave this house for the new and Bigger and more expensive house, and me and my brother were gunna stay here adn take over the payments...but plans might change...But teh Paperwork is a PAIN IN THE ASS!!!


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> yorkshire said:
> 
> 
> > After lookin at the pic again, i guess you are right
> ...


Let your Mum stay where she's happy, and you move into the bigger house. Bigger house = bigger fishtanks :laugh: 
And you are right, the paperwork involved is a pain in the arse


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> Gordeez said:
> 
> 
> > yorkshire said:
> ...


True, HOWEVER, BIgger house also equals BIGGER BILLS!
More to heat and cool the house, Bigger Mortgage, bigger everything.
This house is like 1,500 sq ft the other one I found is pushing 2,300, I thought it was going to be 1,700. New house = Single Story good for tanks
Old house = Two Story, Pain in the ass walking those stairs DRUNK!


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> yorkshire said:
> 
> 
> > Gordeez said:
> ...


I guess you got a point. Stairs are a fuckin danger when drunk, i cant remember the number of times i've kipped on the sofa cos i've been too pissed to make it upstairs.....No excuse if you live in a bungalow :laugh:


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

haha, il be sleeping on the sofa tonight, i doubt il even find the stairs!


----------

